# Last years frozen dandelions?



## TonyM243 (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if last years frozen dandelions would still be Ok to make wine with. Due to circumstances, was not able to make. Its almost time for fresh ones, but I hate to throw out last years.

Tony


----------



## Racer (Mar 13, 2010)

If they have stayed frozen the whole time I'd be willing to give them a try. I usually have to pick on multiple days and freeze batches of picked and cleaned pedals during the season. I havent had any bad experience from it but can also say they have been used up in about 3 months after picking.


----------



## Luc (Mar 14, 2010)

Actually I have done that.

I have frozen dandelions and forgot about them for a year.
When cleaning out the freezer found them and used them.
Turned out well.

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Mar 14, 2010)

I would be willing to say that it would be better then having a fruit frozen that long and wish i had done that the first time I picked them but after a few months of not making it I threw them all out and the following year picked all over again and must say it came out decent and I sweetened it up with orange blossom honey.


----------



## TonyM243 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like I will give them a try. I think I will also try fresh this spring and will have something to compare it to.

Thanks again,
Tony


----------

